# The Joys of UL Walleyeing



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

I love to fish for walleye, but I hate the Jacka**es that think their the next Bill Dance. Theirs already 25 boats, 5 float tubers out their and now you have to deal with the idiot that thinks that if you get withing 50 yards of his boat that he has to start casting jigs at your head and has to verbally open his large mouth. Its so easy to snag those jigs on the bottom, and in a float tube its easy to kick over and get it, so now your within 30 yards of mister idiot. But when mister idiot has to verbally open his big mouth and yell at your 14 yr. old son, now its time for me to jump in the boat with mister idiot. All I'm saying is we have to be a little patient, its not like its red hot out there. Between the 30 boats and tubers out there, their is like 4 to 6 fish being caught. If you don't like it get in your **** boat and go to the Island, theirs nobody out there...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Or you could give people some space...just saying. :wink: 

I hate combat fishing almost as much as I hate bumping my head on sharp objects. I would rather fish in a less-productive area than have to deal with people, yet others don't seem to share my philosophy. Bottom line is, we all need to show the next guy some respect and keep our distance. Everyone has a different sized personal bubble; I prefer to not find out the boundary of those bubbles, so I stay well-enough away. I just wish others would do the same.

PS-I'm not the guy you are bitching about, so don't get your BP up.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Ruger67 said:


> I love to fish for walleye, but I hate the Jacka**es that think their the next Bill Dance. Theirs already 25 boats, 5 float tubers out their and now you have to deal with the idiot that thinks that if you get withing 50 yards of his boat that he has to start casting jigs at your head and has to verbally open his large mouth. Its so easy to snag those jigs on the bottom, and in a float tube its easy to kick over and get it, so now your within 30 yards of mister idiot. But when mister idiot has to verbally open his big mouth and yell at your 14 yr. old son, now its time for me to jump in the boat with mister idiot. All I'm saying is we have to be a little patient, its not like its red hot out there. Between the 30 boats and tubers out there, their is like 4 to 6 fish being caught. If you don't like it get in your **** boat and go to the Island, theirs nobody out there...


Ruger67-

I was the guy you talked to when you changed locations, further south in Goshen Bay.

Did you ever catch anything when you left? I assumed you went back to that combat fishing..

I left about 12:30, not long after you left. Not a single bite all morning :|


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Some folks just never learned how to share with others. Unfortunately where ever they may decide to fish believe that area at the time along with the entire body of water with it's total acreage of shoreline belongs to them and only them... 

We can for sure emphasize with you though...had a similar issue happen to us couple years back. 

IMHO fish are all over and I'd rather just stay away from (by a very large margin) another/other angler/anglers. It isn't worth engaging anyone in an olympic final of lure chucking. Including the verbal water-stream contest potentially ruining a fish'n trip with someone who plainly only cares about themself...who, as I see it, are surely not anglers at all but narrow minded self-centered individuals.


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

I think the lesson here is just bust off you lure at the bottom of the lake. Everyone stays I think at a comfortable distance, but like I said my son snagged up and he kicked towards the boat to get it. And he was within 25 yrds or so. SO JUST BUST IT OFF, BECAUSE YOU DON'T KNOW WITH IDIOT YOUR GOING TO PISS OFF.. I wish the idiot would respond to all this, because he was out of line..


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Just get there first, put up your diver down flag and then they have to stay 50 feet away. :mrgreen: 

I would rather fish somewhere else even if that place is not a hot producer. The thing is once you add in ever person fishing in that area you most likely have a better chance of catching a walleye away from all of them. Then again you could all be standing shoulder to shoulder like the good ol' days casting over 10 people at a time.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

I sometimes get frustrated fishing from shore only to see a boat or wakeboarder flyin by 25 yards away. When your out fishing, its a special day for yourself and with others, i'm sorry that ***! opened his mouth, but I believe in karma so the skunk king might decide to ride with him for awhile.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Combat fishing is just that, combat. Your got to expect people to get to close, tangle lines with you, be loud, whatever. The guy yelling at your kid is an idiot. When your fishing with a bunch of people around you there's going to be some crowding. It's get worse when you catch a fish. Find some new water. Every walleye in the lake can't be in that one area.


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

scartinez said:


> Combat fishing is just that, combat. Your got to expect people to get to close, tangle lines with you, be loud, whatever. The guy yelling at your kid is an idiot. When your fishing with a bunch of people around you there's going to be some crowding. It's get worse when you catch a fish. Find some new water. Every walleye in the lake can't be in that one area.


Spoken like a true angler, there are many miles of shoreline to fish. Utah lake combat fishing sounds no fun to me.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

This is how I feel as well, yet some people think they need to get right up next to you to fish. It drives me nuts.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i go fishing to get away from the people and the crowds last year i took my brother in law and all his many kids out to a favorite fishing spot and while we were there fishing a guy pulled up and went in between a few of the kids and started to launch his pontoon boat and kicked some of there poles over as well then just went out about 20 feet and started to fish in to us while yelling and cursing the entire time telling us to f off and where to go just because we kindly asked him to go to another part of the lake we were the only ones there at the entire lake and he had to be near us fishing in our way just because he was there three days ago it belonged to him


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

I agree with chaser. Give others their space. The lake is huge with more than one spot to find walleye.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

We've all had similar experiences. Really the truth comes down to how the "intruder" approaches you. If they are talkative and nice and apologize for moving in and ask for permission and it's mutual and no hard feelings I have no problem with it. But when some idiot just buzz's through you fishing hole it peeves me as bad as it did you Ruger and I know how you feel. 

A similar experience..... last year I was fishing at Deer Creek with my 5 year old nephew right before ice cap. It was a freezing cold day. We had the heater and the hot chocolate. We got up early and went to my honey hole. As we arived, someone else was there in that same spot. So be it, i don't own it i know that. We kept our distance and fished for 3 or 4 hours. My nephew kept asking "why can't we fish there?" and i would have to give hime the respect speech. Anyways... THey finally packed up and left and we scooted over. The place I'm reffering to is in the shape of a "L" We started fishing one side, not five minutes after some "A" hole comes up and jumps right in front of us and fished the opposite side of the "L" casting over mine and my nephews line. Instead of being ignorant and saying something rude and teaching my nephew bad things I simply said loud enough for the other guy to hear me, "see that is called ignorance and that's why we never fished there when the last people were standing here, it called respect." Really if the guy would've been nice and said something I wouldn't have had a problem moving a little to allow him to jump in there as well but the way he approached me I didn't want to give an inch. If my nephew wasn't there I wouldn't have been so nice. Really I think that's what it comes down to.


----------

